# [Solved]ATI AGP Init Problem

## Sappling

I am currently trying to get my ATI graphics card drivers setup.  I followed the ATI FAQ provided here, http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html due reciving to the "xf86_ENODEV"' error.   To wich I added module support for my AGP controller(nVidia_AGP) via kernel menuconfig and probemod  ,and making sure the module loaded before fglrx.  Also making sure the AMD64_AGP module was also running. 

 Despite all this I still got the error ("xf86_ENODEV"').  This problem seems to be specific to AMD64 proc's and I believe that the motherboard AGP chipset must be nForce 3 or K8,K8N...  If this is the case after doing the above I assume if you enter:

```
MSHOME linux # dmesg | grep -i agp
```

You will receive the following:

```
 Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

agpgart: aperture base > 4G

[fglrx] Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.
```

And so the problem is in the aperture size.  After asking around on IRC some light was shined upon this issue.  I was lead to this url: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6350 Which is where most of my knowledge is based upon.  After reading this you can either degrade your BIOS to a certain version depending on your mobo OR added the patch to the kernel.

I have not yet done any of the following, but will comment on the method that worked for me.  The reason I am creating this thread is I believe it has not been discussed in this forum, but I my searching cold be sloppy and I could be wrong.  Despite this I hope this can help people in the similar boat as the person on IRC was looking for a fix for 14 months or so.  I ALSO hope this might direct attention to this problem and perhaps a SOLID fix for it.  Not just a hack...

Anyways if anything I have said here is wrong, please correct it for others.  Post with your fix if you have had this problem.Last edited by Sappling on Thu Mar 15, 2007 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sappling

Well just like everyone to know I am a ATI-driver survior.  After two days of troubleshooting I have finaly fixed everything and it feels good.  I used the patch 9379 to fix this issue, followed by rebuilding the kernel.  I also used this in my xorg.conf to fix AIGLX errors.

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection
```

TOMORROW THE WORLD!  :Wink: 

```

Sappling ~ # glxgears

14032 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2797.289 FPS
```

----------

